# Uber to start accepting cash soon



## junoon786 (Jan 26, 2016)

Recently I played with the customer app and I came upon a option that was little surprising. In payment menu there is a option to pay your ride with cash. Now although this isn't avaliable still here in Jersey, it is actually happening in Singapore. I wonder how this will work. Would riders pay full amount? Or pay our 80%? Or would it happen Uber will request their 20% after? Funny things could happen with cash. Like what if it's a surge ride and the total could possibly be 50 60 bucks, and customer decides not to pay. I think it'll cause more problems if it ever was to be released here. Especially with the intoxicated ones. It's funny how this company was based on the cashless idea and now this. Their whole motto on the ad was that it's takes away that awkwardness dealing with cash. What do you guys think? It's all ready being tested in Singapore. Here's article from Uber newsroom. https://newsroom.uber.com/singapore/four-ways-uber-makes-life-easier-with-cash/


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Will not happen. Ever. In USA.


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

If pax can pay in cash then there are good possibilities you will get robbed like the Taxi and Limo drivers that accept cash.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*If Uber accepted cash, they'd never receive a dime. As soon as it was time to send Uber "their take" drivers would quit.*


----------



## street lethal (Jul 24, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> *If Uber accepted cash, they'd never receive a dime. As soon as it was time to send Uber "their take" drivers would quit.*


It would be worse than that, believe me. What would happen is a pax would make a request and get quoted an amount, the driver will pick them up at that location. The pax and driver agree to an amount less than what was agreed to pay beforehand to save the passenger money, the pax will cancel the ride, the driver will shut the app, then the driver will drive the passenger for less than agreed to pay. Driver takes passenger, takes cash, reports nothing, and maybe even gets the cancellation fee. Wash, rinse and repeat. No, I don't see cash being accepted anytime soon...


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

junoon786 said:


> Recently I played with the customer app and I came upon a option that was little surprising. In payment menu there is a option to pay your ride with cash. Now although this isn't avaliable still here in Jersey, it is actually happening in Singapore. I wonder how this will work. Would riders pay full amount? Or pay our 80%? Or would it happen Uber will request their 20% after? Funny things could happen with cash. Like what if it's a surge ride and the total could possibly be 50 60 bucks, and customer decides not to pay. I think it'll cause more problems if it ever was to be released here. Especially with the intoxicated ones. It's funny how this company was based on the cashless idea and now this. Their whole motto on the ad was that it's takes away that awkwardness dealing with cash. What do you guys think? It's all ready being tested in Singapore. Here's article from Uber newsroom. https://newsroom.uber.com/singapore/four-ways-uber-makes-life-easier-with-cash/


In Singapore people are civilized. That will never work around here


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

jerseyboys said:


> Will not happen. Ever. In USA.


USA is way way far back from Singapore. There is a elevated level of civilization that USA can only dream at


----------



## NJRed (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, certainly, Singapore is just oh so civilized. Everyone gets very civilized when capital punishment applies to drug and weapons offenses, smuggling, perjury, robbery, rape, aiding suicide, etc. etc. etc. Of course, it is one thing to have capital punishment and quite another to apply that penalty. Singapore was second only to Turkmenistan in actual people put to death during the 1990s.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NJRed said:


> Yes, certainly, Singapore is just oh so civilized. Everyone gets very civilized when capital punishment applies to drug and weapons offenses, smuggling, perjury, robbery, rape, aiding suicide, etc. etc. etc. Of course, it is one thing to have capital punishment and quite another to apply that penalty. Singapore was second in actual people put to death.


You forgot, dropping your gum on sidewalk....


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Singapore is apparently trying to get driverless taxis on the road asap. Any connection?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/micakel...-frontrunner-driving-innovation/#5de07ca330ba


----------



## Alex12 (Jul 7, 2015)

H


NJRed said:


> Yes, certainly, Singapore is just oh so civilized. Everyone gets very civilized when capital punishment applies to drug and weapons offenses, smuggling, perjury, robbery, rape, aiding suicide, etc. etc. etc. Of course, it is one thing to have capital punishment and quite another to apply that penalty. Singapore was second only to Turkmenistan in actual people put to death during the 1990s.


have you ever travel to a civilized country berore? Something like Sweden/Finland/Norway. You will see the difference there. I never visit Singapore but is a small city/state/country that can not even compare with the tristate area at any level


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Alex12 said:


> In Singapore people are civilized. That will never work around here


 That's because they jail some people for years on minor offences.


----------



## okaiji (Oct 14, 2015)

Excellent video. Very clear instructions. Quoted:
Uber CASH is here!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

street lethal said:


> It would be worse than that, believe me. What would happen is a pax would make a request and get quoted an amount, the driver will pick them up at that location. The pax and driver agree to an amount less than what was agreed to pay beforehand to save the passenger money, the pax will cancel the ride, the driver will shut the app, then the driver will drive the passenger for less than agreed to pay. Driver takes passenger, takes cash, reports nothing, and maybe even gets the cancellation fee. Wash, rinse and repeat. No, I don't see cash being accepted anytime soon...


I did it on lyft long trips a couple of times only to charge more.


----------



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

Cash works well. I have used an other Uber like app. There are always card payments and you won't get 80 per ride but once a week app calculates your earnings and keeps 20 percent on cash rides too. 
There would be problem if most passangers pay in cash, but they dont. Even if they do - Uber can block you from cash cars list until u get enough card again.

The app i have used has choice for pax - cash, card or other payment.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

junoon786 said:


> Recently I played with the customer app and I came upon a option that was little surprising. In payment menu there is a option to pay your ride with cash. Now although this isn't avaliable still here in Jersey, it is actually happening in Singapore. I wonder how this will work. Would riders pay full amount? Or pay our 80%? Or would it happen Uber will request their 20% after? Funny things could happen with cash. Like what if it's a surge ride and the total could possibly be 50 60 bucks, and customer decides not to pay. I think it'll cause more problems if it ever was to be released here. Especially with the intoxicated ones. It's funny how this company was based on the cashless idea and now this. Their whole motto on the ad was that it's takes away that awkwardness dealing with cash. What do you guys think? It's all ready being tested in Singapore. Here's article from Uber newsroom. https://newsroom.uber.com/singapore/four-ways-uber-makes-life-easier-with-cash/


Paying cash removes all that is good about Uber. That's why i don't drive a taxi, there's always that fear of not getting paid or dealing with drunks and their money which is a drag. This is a BAD IDEA and I would rather drive a taxi than have to put up with all this rating BS and have to accept cash on top of it. It also makes us a better target for robbery, as we not as noticeable as a cab is. Taxis are equipped with "bandit lights" ( a flashing toplight ) that signal to cops that the driver is being robbed, which is activated by a switch on the taxi dash board, and an Uber would not be.

THIS IS A BAD IDEA.

But, it will probably increase tips when cash is being exchanged, especially for new riders who are not used to the no-tipping culture with Uber.

Maybe, maybe not . If not, then Im' going back to driving a taxi if they pull this cash thing on all ubers.

But, I can't figure why Uber wold allow this. I expect there to be high flagging.

Back in the old days of Rockwell Meters on taxis, they were mechanical, and the swing arm which activated the meter had a metal flag which was always positioned at 12 o'clock when the meter wasn't on and thus visible to people outside the cab. If a customer was in the cab, and the flag was high, a taxi official would know that the cabbie was cheating the company ( because cabbies, like uber drivers, were on commission ). Well, with these apps, it's harder to tell if a driver is high flagging uber ( cutting the app off so as to not register a long ride, and then getting a lot more from the rider than was on teh app and cheat uber what it is owed ( rider can bargain ahead of time, and the app doesn't show the fair like a meter does ). I can't imagine Uber would allow this. High flagging might cause a liability issue since the app is not on? Who knows.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very bad idea will require more insurance


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Paying cash removes all that is good about Uber. That's why i don't drive a taxi, there's always that fear of not getting paid or dealing with drunks and their money which is a drag. This is a BAD IDEA and I would rather drive a taxi than have to put up with all this rating BS and have to accept cash on top of it. It also makes us a better target for robbery, as we not as noticeable as a cab is. Taxis are equipped with "bandit lights" ( a flashing toplight ) that signal to cops that the driver is being robbed, which is activated by a switch on the taxi dash board, and an Uber would not be.
> 
> THIS IS A BAD IDEA.
> 
> ...


You love feeding the beast in exchange for some non sense benefits


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

NJRed said:


> Yes, certainly, Singapore is just oh so civilized. Everyone gets very civilized when capital punishment applies to drug and weapons offenses, smuggling, perjury, robbery, rape, aiding suicide, etc. etc. etc. Of course, it is one thing to have capital punishment and quite another to apply that penalty. Singapore was second only to Turkmenistan in actual people put to death during the 1990s.


Thank you for saying that! Singapore is on my list of countries to never visit.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

One positive side

Keep.. the... change........


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber has been accepting cash for close to a year now in 6 countries,including India,Philippines,Saudi Arabia and Vietnam. These are countries where more than half of the population doesn't use credit card for payments. More about it here :http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/05/technology/uber-cash-payments-indonesia-the-philippines/


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I believe in these countries,if the rider is pissed for any reason , they could get you deactivated on a whim,even before they hand you the 1*.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

If Uber ever thought about allowing cash payments in the U.S. you can be sure that they would require a $500-1000 deposit from the drivers up front before agreeing to it.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> If Uber ever thought about allowing cash payments in the U.S. you can be sure that they would require a $500-1000 deposit from the drivers up front before agreeing to it.


Will never happen in any of the 1st world countries.


----------

